# Passwort aendern Sinumerik 840D NCU 571.3



## sebschob (11 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

soll mal wieder Hand an unsere Sinumerik Steuerungen legen.
Die Bedienungsanleitung hierzu hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Soll an einer 840D NCU571.3 das Master Passwort von SUNRISE auf etwas anderes aendern. Wenn ich bei "SET-Passwort" das aktuelle eingebe bekomme ich mehrere Optionen unter anderem auch zum Wechslen des PW.
Bin ich hier richtig? Kann ich das PW waerend laufender Anlage aendern?


----------



## Znarf (11 September 2006)

Hallo
Ich denke du bist dort richtig.
Das Passwort kann man bei laufender Maschine ändern. Nichts anders
macht man ja auch mit dem Umschalten der Zugriffstufenstufen über den Schlüsselschalter. Es kann sein, das du das Passwort für den Level 0 brauchst, um das Passwort für Level 1 zu ändern.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## sebschob (11 September 2006)

*OK, dann versuche ich es halt mal*

SUNRISE, scheint schon das ueberpasswort zu sein. Siemens schreibt nur wenn man das aendert und vergisst muss man das ding komplett platt machen und alles neu bespielen. das will ich halt vermeiden...

dann mach ich halt mal 1, 2, risiko und geh dort rein, entweder es geht dann noch oder wir haben nen fetten stillstand


----------



## Jens21 (15 September 2006)

Es gibt noch eine Passwortstufe oberhalb von dem "SUNRISE" die eigentlich Siemens vorenthalten ist. 
"SUNRISE" steht ja sogar auf der DOConCD von Siemens ist also für den Kunden zugänglich, aber wie gesagt es gibt noch eins eine Stufe höher, das ist dann aber definitiv die letzte.

Gruß Jens21


----------



## Positron (17 September 2006)

Hallo !
Die Passwortstufe oberhalb SUNRISE heist ECHTZEIT :twisted: 
und ist immer gültig.

Gruß Positron


----------



## STUWE (8 Juli 2008)

*Einzelne Achsen mit Kennwort versehen!?*

Hallo liebe User der unschlagbaren Sinumerik!

Eine Frage hätte ich an dieser Stelle auch mal.
Kann man die Achsspezifischen Maschinendaten einzelner Achsen mit einem Kennwort oder ähnlichem schützen?
Hintergrund ist, nach einem Crash an der Maschine müssen ab und an einzelne Achsen wieder abgenullt werden. Dies betrifft bei unseren 12 Achsen an der Maschine nur 2 Achsen. Letztens hat ein Bediener durch Unachtsamkeit sämtliche Achsen genullt, was zwei Tage Produktionsausfall zur Folge hatte.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Znarf (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo
Ich denke du kannst den Zugang zu den AchsMDs über IBN->Maschinendaten nur im Gesamten einen Zugriffslevel geben.
Ich würde eher Probieren ein eigenes Bild mit den entsprechenden MDs zu erstellen (siehe Bedienbereich ergänzen BE1).

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Maxl (8 Juli 2008)

Positron schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Die Passwortstufe oberhalb SUNRISE heist ******** :twisted:
> und ist immer gültig.


und hat als Antwort in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum nichts zu suchen.
DANKE DAS ES NUN ALLE WISSEN!

PS: mit dem gennannten Passwort kann man lt. Aussage Siemens eigentlich nur noch Dinge "mehr" wo man "mehr kaputt macht als einstellen kann".

mfg Maxl


----------



## HaDi (12 Juli 2008)

@Maxl
Also, im Grunde genommen hast du Recht, i.d.R. reicht SUNRISE für fast alles aus, aber eben nur für fast alles.
Ich habe hier Maschinen, bei denen nach dem Einspielen einer mit SUNRISE gezogenen Serien-IBN nix mehr geht, da hilft halt nur das "große" Passwort.
Wie gesagt, ich finde auch , dass sowas nicht hier herausposaunt gehört, wer´s wirklich braucht, wird´s auch kriegen (mir hat es der Maschinenhersteller "verraten"). Trotzdem benutze ich es nur, wenns wirklich sein muss.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## wiap2 (12 Juli 2010)

*Passwort  802Di*

Guten Tag. Bin in Angola, habe hier 6 Stk. 802D an Maschinen angebaut. Ölfeld Drehmaschinen, Wasserschneid Anlage und eine grosse Brennschneidanlage. Vorher war alles 810T und M dran, auch von uns an den Maschinen. Hier laufen alles parametrisierte CNC Programme für Ölfeldgewinde. Dass die Leute ohne Kenntnisse und ohne Programmierer die Teile herstellen können. Wir haben ca. 350 Programme bei der alten 810 er, da konnten wir die Anzahl Programme erhöhen. Hier bei den neuen geht es nur mit dem höchsten Passwort von Siemens (bin jedenfalls der Meinung). Habe das PW "Richtigzeit" getestet, aber es nimmt es nicht an. Gibt es eine Bedingung dass mit der Annahme verknüpft ist? Jetzt kam die 7. Maschine die wir in der Schweiz noch machten mit einer ganz neuen 802Di, komme auch da nicht rein mit dem PW. Wäre froh für ein Tip. Habe jetzt in der Not Mutterprogramme gemacht wo je ca. 150 Programme in einem drin sind und am Programmanfang den Sprungbefehl drin, Gotof MPF773, (z.B) und jetzt haben wir gemerkt, dass die Lösung bequemer ist zum Danten sichern und verwalten. Sowie Vergleichen, wenn Leute an den Programmen rumspielen u.s.w, oder wenn wir eine neue Programmfamilie hinzufügen, bauen wir die ins Mutterprogramm mit ein und können es gleich auf alle Ölfeld Maschinen laden, so haben wir immer alles identisch. 
Trotzdem interessiert es mich, warum ich nicht in die 802D rein komme mit dem PW 0 danke für einen Tip. Wiap, Hans-Peter Widmer


----------



## Boxy (17 Juli 2010)

Weil das PW nicht stimmt!

Allerdings ist dies auch nicht Notwendig dafür wenn ich mich recht entsinne!
Mann muss halt die passenden Mada's setzten und hat dann mehr Daten bzw NC-Speicher. Ebenfalls muss wohl die ANzahl der Files im System erhöt werden usw.

Wobei der Speicher totzdem begrenzt ist!


----------



## wiap2 (18 Juli 2010)

*Passwort 0 Siemens,  802D und 802Di, wie  komme ich rein?*

Grüezi  Boxi

Danke für die Info.   Weisst Du ich habe ja nicht soviel Zeit immer wieder über diese Sache nachzudenken. Trotzdem, reitzt es mich, es heraus zu finden.
Und Mails wie Deines  sind einfach immer wieder ein  Input, dass man darauf kommen könnte.  Darum Danke. Auch ein Danke an alle die mitmachen im Forum. 
Das Wort  "Richtigzeit" vorher im Forum real  gennant, erstaunt mich schon.  
Freunde die  Jahre mit Siemens arbeiten, schreiben   sie kommen mit Sunrise und Evening durch. Kennen das  "Richtigzeit" gar nicht.  
Und kauften "UHH" Mengen CNC bei Siemens.

Uns reicht der Speicher bei weitem. Nur ich kann die Anzal 100 Programme nicht erhöhen bei der 802D.  Bei der 81oT/M   ging es gut, warum jetzt nicht mehr?

Ich kam gestern aus Angola zurück, gehe Morgen nach Vietnam, dann am 1.8 2010 in die Ukraine, wäre sehr froh,  wenn  ich beim nächsten Angola Trip    Ende August die Anzahl Progmamme erhöhen könnte. 

Danke Gruss  Hans-Peter Widmer   wiap/ kfkok

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

